# Team bike Molteni 1973 by kessels.



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, 

What is the price for a original handmade, never driven, just on the roof from the car, team bike molteni 1973, size 58, made by kessels, full campa record?

Kind reagrds, 

joris


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow that' s a tough question and no one can really give you a market price on it. 

It's more like how much you are willing to pay and is very subjective.

Is this a real original Molteni team bike from 1973 and it's never ridden? If so, wow, I would personally pay $2500 - $3000 for it. With pictures to see the actual bike, that price may go down or up.


----------



## ensor (Jan 16, 2007)

*1973 Kessels team bike*

This is Eddy's own 1973 Kessels at the Falcon booth at the 1974 NY Bike Show. It was probably ridden in the Giro, since he did not enter the Tour that year.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=76630&stc=1&d=1168987922


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is that Paul Simon??


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

joris said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the price for a original handmade, never driven, just on the roof from the car, team bike molteni 1973, size 58, made by kessels, full campa record?
> 
> ...


for the right collector, I think alot. You might want to contact Ray Dobbins (www.raydobbins.org), I am sure he could give you an idea.

b21


----------

